# Anyone able to find who now owns this gelding?



## Performancemini (Dec 31, 2012)

Just wondered if anyone with access could see who is listed as owning Hutchinson's Mystical Knight; ASPC B/W gelding. foaled 4/12/02. We sold him about 6-8 years ago and not sure if new owners transferred him into their name. They weren't into showing ASPC, just 4-H and open. I know they were planning on selling him several years later (we didn't have the money to get him back or I would have-he was one of my very favorite ponies). Thanks. (p.s.- if recorded owners are "Charlton", then that's still us).


----------



## exsponies (Dec 31, 2012)

The ASPC Studbook has Hutchinson's Mystical Knight being owned by Tammy or Doug Price.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Jason. That's who we sold him to originally. Maybe they still have him-or-sadly, whoever has him now didn't keep his papers up-which is probably the case. Hate that we lost track of him. He was a super pony! We know where the other three Shetlands from our past are at.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 5, 2013)

I have found him! He has led quite the life! He rides, jumps and teaches. He participates in USEF events! He belongs to a not for profit group. I am just in contact with them. I hope to let them know more about his background as they have him described as 'half shetland-half welsh' (which is partly true as he has a Welsh ancestor). His call name has gone from 'Knight' to 'Patches' to 'Oreo' (with show jumping name of 'Double Stuff'. The wonders of the internet!


----------



## JAX (Jan 5, 2013)

I love to hear when they are found and doing well.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 6, 2013)

They had videos on their website with him in them too. They work with children and adults too that might not usually have the opportunity to learn to handle and ride horses and even show! Still wish I had kept him; but couldn't wish for a nicer home it seems like!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats great you found him and hes been good! =)


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 4, 2013)

Aww a happy ending thats good news..glad you found him


----------

